# Pictures of the family bed



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought some of you might find this photo series interesting. The shots are taken by a still camera at 20 minute increments. There are a whole series of different ones here.


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

Cool pix, these folk could do with a bigger bed


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forthebest* 
Cool pix, these folk could do with a bigger bed









haha that's the first thing i thought too!

thanks for posting that i really enjoyed it


----------



## mamadaan (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi,

Here are some in an academic article: http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...ull/119/1/e200
You need to scroll a bit.

There is even a classification of where the baby sleeps: http://pediatrics.aappublications.or.../119/1/e200/T1

I appreciate that not everyone can/want to read academic articles, but this is one of my favorites!

Rebecca


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Those pictures really don't make the family bed look very appealing.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Those are great - but yeah, they need a bigger bed!!! That makes it look awful - they need us with tiny DD in our King size! Of course, I would never move since I only get to roll over when she wakes up to eat.


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

This really makes me want to set-up a camera to take pics of our family bed.


----------



## aprilv (Aug 31, 2007)

i think it looks so nice and cuddley. although i was laughing at how the dad kept ending up with his head under the pillow. maybe they had the lights on for the pictures?
i thought the little boy was adorable and looked so comfy cozied up to his mom and dad.


----------



## hedgewitch (Jan 24, 2008)

All of the photos were fab, but why such a tiny bed and not nice bedding? I am happily awaiting delivery of a king size bed. No more squishing for me!


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

I think its really cute how the baby sleeps... what struck me though was that they all appear to actually be SLEEPING all night long. Do people do that?


----------



## Leilamus (Jun 12, 2006)

that's so cool! I want to do that in our bedroom! I only get glimpses of it when I wake up to nurse or go pee in the middle of the night. It'd be so neat to see the progression. I love the pics of the dog in bed too! very funny!


----------



## eri_flores (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed* 
Those pictures really don't make the family bed look very appealing.

HA! That's pretty much what I thought.. I showed the pics to hubby and he's like "oh my god, that's us" and also, "they need a bigger bed too". My favorite part was how there's a towel in amongst the bedding.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I think this is friggin' hilarious!


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking at those made me so glad we have the twin bed next to the queen size bed now. It was so crowded with just the queen sized bed. And I wondered where the nursing pics were.


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

Is that a double bed? I couldn't do it. But I love our queen bed and having the crib as a side car. I'll admit it...I use it more than the baby does. If I need to stretch a little more, I can put a leg or arm over there and it works just fine for me!


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

still laughing at babe's butt in dad's face in the last photo...btdt!!


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Those were funny. That bed is so small though!

I love the one with the dog, thats totally how our dog is, he sleeps in between me and my husband with his head on the pillow under the blankets. He has since been regulated to the couch since we are expecting the babe in July


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ks Mama* 
what struck me though was that they all appear to actually be SLEEPING all night long. Do people do that?









Same thing I thought!


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking at those pics gave me SUCH a sense of Deja' Vu.


----------



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

i *thought* some of these people looked familiar....i sent the link to my dh....and he then informed me he worked with most of these folks and the photographer on a tv show in portland.....so cool!!


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Did anyone notice that the Dog hardly moves all night ?? He only changes position once ... while his owner is all over ....


----------



## Adele_Mommy (Jun 28, 2007)

These pix are really cool. I love how Elmo is bed-sharing too.









Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decluttering Nut* 
Did anyone notice that the Dog hardly moves all night ?? He only changes position once ... while his owner is all over ....









I was going to post this same thing! too funny!


----------



## srs (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganone* 
Those are great - but yeah, they need a bigger bed!!! That makes it look awful - they need us with tiny DD in our King size! Of course, I would never move since I only get to roll over when she wakes up to eat.









Yeah, I would be really boring in one of those since I do not roll over when DD is in the bed.

Thanks for sharing, those pics were great.


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

This made me







It just is so close to home.
I'm pretty sure our bed is bigger, but sometimes it feels a lot smaller.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decluttering Nut* 
Did anyone notice that the Dog hardly moves all night ?? He only changes position once ... while his owner is all over ....









Yeah, why do we say; "Sleep like a baby." when we really should say; "Sleep like a dog." laughup


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

I would love to see what we look like. I cant figure out why the bed look s like hell in the morning - but I totally blame DH.


----------



## mama_y_sol (May 23, 2007)

very fun...thanks for sharing...


----------



## mama_y_sol (May 23, 2007)

very fun...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

You mean little boys sleep without being attached to a breast?


----------



## Momof3invancouver (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah I agree..bigger bed!!


----------

